

A Mid-Career Switch: From Massachusetts State Trooper to iOS Developer - mirceagoia
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/20/smoopa-state-trooper-ios-development

======
mirceagoia
This reminds me of my career change. I am glad for him he managed to do it.

------
ScottBurson
A great story that didn't manage to make the front page.

